# Basement Ceiling



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

I have painted exposed ceiling in basement with Flat Black (sprayed)... I recommend spraying....

Also, cover (mask off) all the important items.. such as... lights, smoke detectors, switches, outlets, panel boxes, water tank, furnace, and anything that seems important to you...

What ever color you chose... use FLAT... expect to apply up to three coats (first coat primer)using the sprayer and also... use the sprayer in different directions so you will cover all areas...

I recommend using an exterior Acrylic Solid Stain... dont need primer with it and it covers well and gives a very nice durable finish... It should cover in two coats...which will save $$$$

Joe


----------



## PntrRookie (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Joe,
So, correct me if I am wrong...use FLAT, and you recommend an exterior Acrylic Solid Stain (Flat). This will allow for NO primer and only two coats?

Did you paint (spray) all the duct work as well?

If I use black (which I like) and my ceilings are at least 9 ft high, will that take away from the brightness of the basement? I have four exterior windows on two partially exposed basement walls.
Thanks again, Greg.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

Black will make your ceilings look way lower than what they are, 
but that's a preference. Use a respirator mask when you spray. 
Especially exterior products inside. The fungiside additives 
in exterior paints and stains can be very overwhelming inside.


----------



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

PntrRookie said:


> Thanks Joe,
> So, correct me if I am wrong...use FLAT, and you recommend an exterior Acrylic Solid Stain (Flat). This will allow for NO primer and only two coats?
> 
> Did you paint (spray) all the duct work as well?
> ...


Yes, If you are going to use an INTERIOR product use flat.... 

The Solid Stain... dries flat anyways...

Now that you mentioned "Duct work" I suggest using an EXTERIOR FLAT PAINT... it has better bonding capabilities for the duct work than the solid stain...

Make sure you wipe and clean the duct work prior to prime and paint...

You can just wipe it down with thinner if you want...

I would do 1/coat tinted Grey primer.... and 2/coats finish... sprayed...

Like George said... black will make your space seem smaller... and it will be darker... even with 4 windows... and use a respirator...


----------

